# Buffing, polishing, cleaning using air tools



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Mar 29, 2019)

For almost a month I've been searching to find a way to use air tools to get that showroom shine out of your original paint. To start, I'm using a Central Pneumatic die grinder with uses a 1/4" shank hooked up to a 30gal air compressor. This is combined with an aluminum polish kit from Harbor Freight. This works great for buffing metallic non-painted surfaces. I was throwing the idea around of using 2-3" buffing wheels. So far I can't find anything that's compatible. It was pretty unanimous in my Corvette thread that I should keep the paint. 

As far as YouTube goes, there's a thousand videos on how to buff and polish cars. The difference is our surface is rounded with tight corners whereas theirs is flat. As I said, I want a showroom shine, whether it's by hand or air tools it doesn't matter.

If you think I should stick with doing it by hand, what process and products to you use? 

If you use air tools, what's a good setup?


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 29, 2019)

If you use air or power tools, finding one with super low RPM's would be my quest.


----------

